# Medhal 6/20/04



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished Medhal dam today for a while. I started at the top of dam and caught one small channel and one small drum. I moved down to the bottom afterwards and didn't catch anything. I talked to a guy who said he's been catching hybrids down there pretty regularly, apparenty right up in the trees where the water is.

I'll definitally have to head back there when the water receeds a bit, but it beat sitting around the house and a nice dry day.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Meldahl can be an interesting spot, beware when it's crowded, I've witnessed some strained nerves there often. Including my own.....
Sometimes people will get on the wall and cast right over your lines while your fishing on the bottom.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That was actually the first time I've ever fished the lock portion of a dam, all my experiance previously has been fishing at hydro plants from the bank. As soon as the river gets down to normal I'll definitally check it out again.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

I


Fishman said:


> That was actually the first time I've ever fished the lock portion of a dam, all my experiance previously has been fishing at hydro plants from the bank. As soon as the river gets down to normal I'll definitally check it out again.


Them were the good old days
Let's hear your best ever day at the good old Meldahl ky side


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Casting 8 inch live shad to the first wall. Caught 15 true stripers from 12 pounds all the way to a 23 pounder.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Of the many good days spent up at "old" Meldahl, one in particular stands out.
There was a huge school of BIG drum holding inside the Number 1 gate.
We cast 1 oz white doll flies up in there and they crushed them. Hours of great catch and release fun, just for the sport of it.


----------

